# light residential plow on 11+newer EPS F150..Anyone have one installed



## pancake (Jan 27, 2017)

does anyone out there have a light duty straight blade for personal home use installed on a 2011 or newer F150 with ELELCTRIC POWER STEERING ...?

how did you make it happen ?? Mounts ?? Wiring differences from other years ??
DOES IT REALLY EFFECT STEERING SYSTEM??

yes i know FORD doesnt recommend it ...i am told plow install companies do not list a mount/wiring kit for the EPS years but im sure someone out there has found a loophole/or SAFE workaround for light duty residential driveway home use


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a boss standard duty on my '12 extended cab f150 with the 5.0 and electric steering.

It was a great truck to plow with. I never had any issues. Even ran a 1.5yard v box in the bed. 

I did install a 1.5" leveling kit to help with sag when the plow was on.


----------



## Chesterplowski (Sep 25, 2017)

RMGLawn said:


> I had a boss standard duty on my '12 extended cab f150 with the 5.0 and electric steering.
> 
> It was a great truck to plow with. I never had any issues. Even ran a 1.5yard v box in the bed.
> 
> I did install a 1.5" leveling kit to help with sag when the plow was on.


----------



## pancake (Jan 27, 2017)

@RMG LAWN....

did a plow dealer install that blade or did you buy it used and install it yourself??

all the plow dealers local in my area of ny say their computer/book of mount kits dont show a mount to fit an 11+ because of the electric steering and they are aware that ford says it could damage the electrical system for the steering or other electrical parts of the truck ...so for liability reasons they will not put their company name on the line and do an install on one of these trucks 

and unfortunately for me buyingt a used blade and installing myself will be out of the question for different reasons ...next to no free time due to a long hours day job and other errands to do ...limited tools/no garage....and most importantly not wanting to invest money in a piece of equipment that i will find out after the deal is done wont work on my truck/cant use ...

in any case thanks for the info and if you have any other info that will help me relating to getting a plow that will mount/wire correctly and not cause electrical havoc with an electrical steering on one of these fords im open to all info


----------



## Chesterplowski (Sep 25, 2017)

pancake said:


> @RMG LAWN....
> 
> did a plow dealer install that blade or did you buy it used and install it yourself??
> 
> ...


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I did buy the plow used. I then bought a mount for a 2010 or 2011 (same body as the 12-14) and installed and wired it myself.

I don’t want to say you will have zero issues, but me myself, I had zero issues for the year I ran the setup. Also ran 1.5 yard salter in the bed. 

I had to removed a guard for the electronic steering and cut it in half and then put it back. The mount was the new guard. It was a very easy install. Also ran with the single battery the truck came with.


----------



## moserjj (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you checked with Sno-Way plows? I believe that have/had a plow capable of being installed on f150s with EPS


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR (Jan 6, 2014)

i havae a 12' F-150 and I bought it from "dealer" with the plow. they say they have had very good luck experiences with the Fisher HT series (half Ton Series) plow...never have had issues now for 3 years. but again I take it off when not snowing! and Only do my driveway and fathers!! no banging or trying to push back piles......"think ahead" is the name to game.


----------

